

Ubuntu Causes Girl to Drop Out of College - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI

======
johnloeber
A windows install disk is $90. Between "I can't use my operating system" and
"I wish I were using Windows", did it not occur to her that one solution to
her problems would be to install Windows on her machine?

------
mattbillenstein
This is from 2009 ...

